# Celebrity Copy-Cat Challenge



## Indigowaters (Nov 11, 2006)

Alright everyone, let's see your best Celebrity Copy-Cat Challenge!

To start things off, I'll post mine (inspired by Beyonce'):


----------



## iamlelilien (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm sure you've seen several variations of this type of eye makeup on me already, but... it's so fun. Hahaha. Yes, it is inspired by a celebrity, and I think it would be interesting if you tried to GUESS who I got this look from.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 13, 2006)

Um...Twiggy?


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 13, 2006)

So I tried out  a tutorial done by BaDaSs llTiNall of  britney spear's and even though its NOTHINGGGGGGG like brit or BaDaSs llTiNall because they are both gorgeous, i really did try hahaha.. except mines not as dramaticccc.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




face: wet n wild foundation
Eyes: carbon vanilla pigment and some cheap non brand stuff for my crease
lipe: a little concealer and some cranberry vanilla lip gloss i got at target loll


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_I'm sure you've seen several variations of this type of eye makeup on me already, but... it's so fun. Hahaha. Yes, it is inspired by a celebrity, and I think it would be interesting if you tried to GUESS who I got this look from.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OOH OOH, let me guess.  Is it Avril Lavigne??   You've got the smoky eye thing down pat!


----------



## iamlelilien (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't think this will be easy to guess, because there are probably a lot of celebrities who have worn eye makeup like that. Here:


----------



## zendragonzowner (May 4, 2007)

is it kelly clarkson?


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_I don't think this will be easy to guess, because there are probably a lot of celebrities who have worn eye makeup like that. Here:




_

 
*BRIAN MOLKO!!!!* Man he's a fine piece of man meat.


----------



## rabideloise (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_I don't think this will be easy to guess, because there are probably a lot of celebrities who have worn eye makeup like that. Here:




_

 
Zooey Deschanel??


----------



## iamlelilien (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_*BRIAN MOLKO!!!!* Man he's a fine piece of man meat. _

 
Correct. This thread is old. :\


----------



## Indigowaters (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, no one really wanted to participate. *shrug*


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 22, 2008)

Good interpretation indigo..


----------

